# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] I'm selling two YouTube MONETIZED accounts which are NOT BOTTED $200

## wilfred231

All subscribers are REAL, not bought.
account is MONETIZED since a few months already.
There is basically no chance to lose the monetization unless you're doing it wrong.
Buying monetized accounts with organic subscribers is a guarantee that you won't lose monetizations whenever Google filters bought subscribers.

PAYMENT METHOD : BITCOIN ONLY
You either go first or through MM and you pay MM fees.

• Niche : Music
• Subscribers : 17k
• Monetized : Yes
• Strikes : None
• Botted : No, all real subscribers
• More details : This account has about 90% of the subscribers interested in Tropical House music, at least that's why they subscribed. I DO NOT know if they will be active or not.

The account has about 30 videos old from 2009 which are currently set on Private.
The account is aged from 2007.

Price for the account is 150$ via Paypal, btc and amazon gitf card (and i prefer using it)

Scammers do NOT even try to waste my time,you will be blocked and reported straight away!

For more information contact me 
[email protected]

----------


## smmgoal

Send me pm

----------

